

H1b financial requirements as a startup company - pkkim13

We're a startup company, seed funded, post users, pre revenue. We want to hire a H1B visa employee currently at another company in the US. meets all the requirements of a special occupation. any advice on what we need in the bank to get approved as an H1B sponsor?
======
aditya
Enough to pay their wages for 1 year, or 2-3x that number to be comfortable.

Check prevailing wages here: <http://www.flcdatacenter.com/>

